# Uber turbotax link not working



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is anyone having an issue with ubers link for free turbotax ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" 


Emp9 said:


> Is anyone having an issue with ubers link for free turbotax ?


"TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!!!

" FLYING CARS "!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> Is anyone having an issue with ubers link for free turbotax ?


Anytime somebody thinks something is "free," there will always be issues.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> "
> 
> "TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!!!
> 
> " FLYING CARS "!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber nothing works as it should. Smh glad i quit the headache


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes I did too. Then I clicked around, got to it on some other page and it appeared to successfully apply the credit to my TurboTax account. I think. Anyways, the Uber logo now shows. 

You really don't know whether or how much you're going to be charged with these tax prep software scamsters until you get to the end of it all, which from a consumer's standpoint is precisely backwards of how it should be.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Yes I did too. Then I clicked around, got to it on some other page and it appeared to successfully apply the credit to my TurboTax account. I think. Anyways, the Uber logo now shows.
> 
> You really don't know whether or how much you're going to be charged with these tax prep software scamsters until you get to the end of it all, which from a consumer's standpoint is precisely backwards of how it should be.


There's got to be an easier way.....


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

There is a disclaimer that says offer valid from 2/25/19 to 4/15/19. Could that Feb 25 date be the issue?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

El Gato said:


> There is a disclaimer that says offer valid from 2/25/19 to 4/15/19. Could that Feb 25 date be the issue?


 That's not what it says. Offer expires 2/28 for state and 4/15 for federal. Not sure where people are getting their links from, but if you go to the Uber partners website, it will be under the "tax information" tab.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MadePenniesToday said:


> That's not what it says. Offer expires 2/28 for state and 4/15 for federal. Not sure where people are getting their links from, but if you go to the Uber partners website, it will be under the "tax information" tab.


we know where they are, they dont always work. i figured it out, i had to try 3 different browsers , and then i had to log out of the turbotax and log back in . after a few times it worked for me. but it took longer to fiddle with the link then it did to do my taxes


----------



## clover40 (Mar 1, 2019)

This is my story and here is the solution if you are having problems getting the discount. I had already entered all my info on TurboTax and then I was not able to get the discount through the Uber website link. Every time I went to the file and payment page, the full price was still listed. Here's what to do: go through the link from your Uber account website under tax information. Click Start for Free for the TurboTax promotion. If you get an error and the website says our apologies cannot find website, you must clear your browsing data for Chrome or Firefox or whatever browser you are using. Close your browser and reopen it. Go back to your Uber account website under tax information. When you click Start for Free for the TurboTax promotion, it should work. You might have to try twice or 3x. Now, here is the tricky part. Do not click Start for Free, instead scroll down to where it says TurboTax Self Employed on the left side of the screen. Click Start for Free under this window. Now you should be able to sign into your TurboTax account with all the information you've entered and get to the payment page which should show the partial or full discount. SOLVED!!!! I was on the phone for a couple hours before the TurboTax people finally told me what to do!


----------



## Jmac200 (May 13, 2018)

I advise people to carefelly check the amounts from the Uber feed. The Expenses fees and tax were included as Income rather than expenses on my feed from last week when automatically loaded into Turbotax. This would mean that you are paying tax on your expenses. You know all of the lovely 35%+. I advised Uber of the error and guess what, no response


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Jmac200 said:


> I advise people to carefelly check the amounts from the Uber feed. The Expenses fees and tax were included as Income rather than expenses on my feed from last week when automatically loaded into Turbotax. This would mean that you are paying tax on your expenses. You know all of the lovely 35%+. I advised Uber of the error and guess what, no response


They have always added their fees to your gross income. Sucks but that's how it is. You will have to deduct them on your taxes.


----------

